# Fruits and Vegetables



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

I noticed while looking through the profiles of various countries on Noonsite that many do not allow you to bring fruits and vegetables into the country. Does this include normal stores of produce that are for consumption by crew or is there a certain allowance in the quantity of fruits/veggies you can have onboard? I'm sure that each country has differing rules so I'm looking to get a general idea of the restrictions.

There would be no use in loading up on peaches here in the U.S. for, say, a trip to Bermuda then on to Europe if I would have to ditch what I couldn't eat before I got to Bermuda. I would then be peachless for the remainder of the trip!


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

It really does vary. The only place that confiscated stuff from us (eastern Caribean and through South Pacific) was Oz. On arrival they took a bit of meat, cheese, fruits, vegetables, nuts, and our garbage and only charged us $330 for the process. We knew this would happen in Oz so made a point of not having much left for them to take. The quarantine guy said they had cleared a large powerboat that morning and taken something like $1000 in meat. I suspect that NZ might be similarly strict but do not know the details.

In a couple of places (Vanuatu for one) we were told that we should use a particular garbage can for our waste and it was common for us to be told that we could not remove any foods from our boat to shore but consumption onboard was not a problem.

As I said it really depends on where you are. I don't think you would have any problems at all in Bermuda - they have not agricultural industry to protect.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Killarney .... The Kiwis are as neurotic about imported foodstuffs as we are. It may seem unreasonable and in some cases I'm sure it is but NZ and OZ are possibly the last remaining land masses that are free from foot and mouth disease plus a variety of other fruit and vegetable infesting pests. 

Dean ... For mine it beggars belief why anyone would want to set off on a trip around the globe with a hold full of peaches.  Last time I checked even such farflung outposts of the civilised world such as Australia and New Zealand seemed capable of growing the odd stone fruit and let me tell you until you have tasted melons from Spain and wild strawberries from France your taste buds ain't lived. One of the greatest joys of travel is experiencing and in many instances learning to love what the locals eat.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I wouid agree about the need to protect the country's biosecurity (I think that is the classy name for it) - not so sure why they feel it worth $330 of your dollars to pay for a brief visit to the boat - and don't get me started about the $210 in visas for the admiral and myself. No visas for Aussies coming to Canada (Commonwealth and all that).


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

@ Killarney - I did notice the wide variance in the regulations as I was browsing through Noonsite. That's a great site for destination information by the way and any suggestions for other online resources of that caliber would be appreciated. But back to the subject at hand. Do you think it's just the nature of bureaucracies to want to charge for everything? Thanks for the info though. I kinda thought personal use might be ok but one never knows until one asks.

@ Tdw - Since NZ and OZ are free of foot and mouth disease, will they make me promise to wear shoes during my visit and not kiss anybody? As for the peaches... Maybe I REALLY like peaches and want to set a record for being the first person to circumnavigate with a boat load of them!:laugher 

I was just using peaches, and even Bermuda as an example and trying to be funny at the same time. Although I do like a good peach, I don't want to carry that many of them. Hee Hee! I do enjoy trying foods from differing areas and cultures. I think that will be part of the charm and adventure when I finally cut the lines. 

Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> I wouid agree about the need to protect the country's biosecurity (I think that is the classy name for it) - not so sure why they feel it worth $330 of your dollars to pay for a brief visit to the boat - and don't get me started about the $210 in visas for the admiral and myself. No visas for Aussies coming to Canada (Commonwealth and all that).


Mate I wouldn't want to get me started on the Australian Customs Department. I reckon that when they were youngsters they aspired to be carbunkles on the backside of humanity and looky looky the mongrels succeeded.

As for the Visas I simply do not understand why Canadians should be required to have them. It astounds me but then white Australians have always been obsessed by the notion that everyone wants to steal our land. Maybe cos we the stole the damn thing in the first place. 

Whoa, better be careful all we'll all end up back in the sewer. 

Dean ... I was thinking maybe you were from Georgia ...  Mind you they'd be a bit soggy if you tried keeping them for a Pacific crossing.

Hey. does anyone know where the expression "Eat a Peach" comes from ?


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

According to Wikipedia, Duane Allman (Allman Bros Band) is quoted as saying "Every time I'm in Georga, I eat a peach for peace." 

I've also heard that "Georga Peach" is a slang term for a young southern woman. Can't document that one though.


----------



## RedtheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

The Bear's two cents worth,
"Georgia Peach" is a slang term for a young southern woman from Georgia.
That is the expression for an attractive young "southern" woman, however the determining factors of what is attractive is very debatable. However, it means that she is sweet and soft in disposision and speech. She is also delicate and tender in her natural state as is the fruit for which she is named, but as the fruit, buried inside her is a rock hard stone whcih you don't want to bite into.

may you have soft breezes and smooth waters,
Red the Bear


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Never mind foreign countries*

When you arrive in Hawaii from anywhere, even the US mainland, you will have to surrender any remaining fresh produce and surrender your pet for quarantine for 120 days in Honolulu. No, you cannot just keep the pet on your boat. There are exceptions for the pet (See PDF) that allow for a 5 day quarantine but qualifying for that exception is difficult.


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

vega1860 said:


> When you arrive in Hawaii from anywhere, even the US mainland, you will have to surrender any remaining fresh produce and surrender your pet for quarantine for 120 days in Honolulu. No, you cannot just keep the pet on your boat. There are exceptions for the pet (See PDF) that allow for a 5 day quarantine but qualifying for that exception is difficult.


Since Hawaii is part of the United States I'm not surprised. I expect the bureaucrats in the U.S. to be a little anal retentive! I was hoping that most other places understand the idea that people want a little variety in their diet and won't go ballistic because I may have a peach on board that I was saving as an after dinner snack.

Thanks for the information though because I didn't know I may be subject to that sort of thing. I guess if I decide to visit Hawaii I'll wait till I've run out of stores. Hee hee!:laugher


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

If my memory is correct when driving from Oregon into California there was a checkpoint on the highay and you were not allowed to bring any fruit in. Was years ago.


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

RXBOT said:


> If my memory is correct when driving from Oregon into California there was a checkpoint on the highay and you were not allowed to bring any fruit in. Was years ago.


Yes, I remember those checkpoints also. I left California back in the early '90s but I do remember them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dean101 said:


> Yes, I remember those checkpoints also. I left California back in the early '90s but I do remember them.


Used to have the same thing here between Qld and NSW.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

tdw said:


> Used to have the same thing here between Qld and NSW.


to keep the fruitloops out of (or in ) QLD


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> If my memory is correct when driving from Oregon into California there was a checkpoint on the highay and you were not allowed to bring any fruit in. Was years ago.


I remember that when I was a kid. However, last time I drove through the border about 8-9 years ago, there was no checkpoint.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Garbage can also be a problem. Entering Puerto Rico or the U S Virgins requires that you enter through a certified garbage disposing marina or you might have to pay for your garbage to be transfered to a certified disposal. In many ports in the Caribbean and Bermuda you will be asked if you are carrying and fresh fruit or vegitables. Don't lie!


----------



## johnnyboats (Nov 12, 2008)

does it matter in any country if the meat and veggies in question are kept on the boat at anchor or if they are brought on land/into marina. or if once in that counties waters are those items deemed illegal/unapproved??
PS I drove from oregon to cali around christmas of 2010 and went through a fruit checkpoint.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

In Asia they don't seem to care. But geez in Australia they would take off tinned meats that were from Australia.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*It varies*



johnnyboats said:


> does it matter in any country if the meat and veggies in question are kept on the boat at anchor or if they are brought on land/into marina. or if once in that counties waters are those items deemed illegal/unapproved??
> PS I drove from oregon to cali around christmas of 2010 and went through a fruit checkpoint.


In some countries we have been told that we could not remove food from the boat, in others once you area admitted to the country it does not matter. You just go with the flow and find out about the strict ones like Oz so you don't show up with a bunch of stuff that you just spent a fortune on in New Caledonia.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

St Anna said:


> to keep the fruitloops out of (or in ) QLD


Yes. 

Each year when State of Origin rolls around us cockroaches wish the gates were still there. 

Aeventyr .... not just tinned and fresh stuff either. I've had pills, pills for which I had the prescription for , pills which were dispensed in Sydney taken off me at Sydney Airport. I appreciate that we need to keep out nasties like foot and mouth but ffs, they do tend to go overboard.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I had some cold pills in my medical that the punks use to make crystal meth. Boy did these cause a stir with customs in Bundy. They ended up up putting it under a customs seal and I had to record their use in the ships log. Funny these were 7 years old, never used a one. Also they missed or did not say a thing about the liquid morphine ampoules.....


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

In previous post read about the term of "Georgia Peach" meaning a young lady in Georgia, I have been in Georgia for a few years now and all i ever seen was watermelons WOW they got some big girls here!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> I had some cold pills in my medical that the punks use to make crystal meth. Boy did these cause a stir with customs in Bundy. They ended up up putting it under a customs seal and I had to record their use in the ships log. Funny these were 7 years old, never used a one. Also they missed or did not say a thing about the liquid morphine ampoules.....


Didn't see this until today but I reckon we can put money on the fact that they didn't see the LMAs. Oz customs are a very weird mob indeed.

I remember once returning from a business trip to Europe and having them go ballistic over a packet of pills that were prescription, prescribed by an Australian doctor in Sydney and dispensed by a chemist (pharmacist) in Sydney. I even had the original prescription with me.

Nutters.


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

tdw said:


> Didn't see this until today but I reckon we can put money on the fact that they didn't see the LMAs. Oz customs are a very weird mob indeed.
> 
> I remember once returning from a business trip to Europe and having them go ballistic over a packet of pills that were prescription, prescribed by an Australian doctor in Sydney and dispensed by a chemist (pharmacist) in Sydney. I even had the original prescription with me.
> 
> Nutters.


That truely is nuts! Back in the late 80's I got to visit Perth while I was in the Navy and everybody seemed so laid back and friendly. Your description of the customs personnel paints a different picture. To be fair though, I didn't have to deal with any government types. It may be that they are like those we have here in the States.


----------

